# New section?



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Feb 2022)

Sub section of Personal Matters perhaps?



SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - CC will need a sex and relationships section soon.


----------



## Peter Salt (20 Feb 2022)

'Lady, in her 50s, keen cyclist. Looking for equally keen gentleman, reasonably fit but not wearing lycra'


----------

